# Whatsonthebox



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

HI All!

We've been using Whatsonthebox VPN to catch up with UK telly. Is anyone here using them? IT is sooooo slow and sometimes impossible to watch anything, just a 20 second advert lasts 5 minutes! eek! 

I am not sure if it is us or not, we do have Movistar (speedtest says 9 mg right now) but doing the speedtest on the VPN it says 0.120 mg... (talk about slow!!). 

We are thinking about changing to another VPN but we think they all work the same. 

I am getting really frustrated with this thingy! I need help!

Ta!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Lolito said:


> HI All!
> 
> We've been using Whatsonthebox VPN to catch up with UK telly. Is anyone here using them? IT is sooooo slow and sometimes impossible to watch anything, just a 20 second advert lasts 5 minutes! eek!
> 
> ...


Have you tried using a Smart DNS rather than a VPN, then connecting to FilmOn or another service like Uktv Zone (which uses FilmOn content but is easier to select channels from)? Heaven knows I'm no techie, but from what I've read a DNS doesn't use up bandwidth in the same way a VPN does.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks Lynn, I'll pass your email to Mark (my partner), as he knows more about these things, i've read your reply twice but it looks chinese to me. Ta!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Sorry (I did say I was no techie) but you don't actually need a DNS (nor a VPN) to use Filmon or UKTV Zone -but you do if you want to connect to bbc i-player or other service that restricts access on a geographical basis. Try Filmon without the VPN, it might be faster.

Some info here on what a DNS does:-

Smart DNS proxy server - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

FilmOn and UKTVZone are good for live streaming. But we do use it mostly for catchup so hence why we have the VPN thingy. I've had a look at the best VPN providers but mine is nowhere to be seen.. pah!


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I use UNOtelly. No loss of speed and customer service, should you need it is excellent. You get first month free then depending what you go for its about 4 quid a month. I download BBC programmes to watch and the ITV programmes on ITV player are no problem. I sometimes use filmon for live shows but usually just watch catchup now. Oh and Unotelly is great for Skygo


----------

